

Illustion of a Balanced Schedule - redcapeman
http://www.alexparker.me/the-illusion-of-a-balanced-schedule/

======
mijustin
This really resonated with me:

 _There is no achievable perfect balance point of schedule. Many things that
appear to be "balanced" are actually in constant motion in order to maintain
the illusion of balance._

I've found this becomes even more true as you have a family. There are so many
unplanned events with kids; they key, it seems, is to be flexible.

